# Bell Tree Direct - 6.8.16



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2016)

​

*New Staff*​
We are pleased to announced two additions to both of our staff groups, moderators and project staff.

*Jake* (Jake.) has been a consistently active member of The Bell Tree since 2008 and will be joining the team as a moderator. He has been helpful to other users around the forum and has shown to have an understanding of how the site is run. Jake is also heavily involved in the online Animal Crossing community as a whole in addition to his years of active involvement here at The Bell Tree.

*Tom* is one of The Bell Tree's long time members, joining the site in 2006. He has shown a thorough understanding of how the site works and has been helpful to other users in Bell Tree HQ threads. Tom's long history with the forum will be a useful asset to the staff.

*Laudine* has been a member of The Bell Tree for two years and is most famous for creating the winning Pumpkin Cupcake collectible during last year's Halloween event, in addition to winning other art contests here. Her background in graphic design will be a great addition to our project staff team and we anticipate her collectibles and other graphics with future events and site functions.

*Peter* (Pxter) has shown to be an active and responsible member of the community since joining last year. His creativity and involvement in The Bell Tree will be useful in our events and other projects.

_*Oblivia*_ has been a moderator of the forum for one year and has shown to be an extremely hard working and helpful community leader. Her commitment to maintaining and improving The Bell Tree has been a very valuable asset in the last year, which is why I have asked her to expand this to the administrator role. As an administrator, Oblivia's attentive dedication to TBT will continue to make it a better place.


*Retiring Staff*​
As you may have seen, Jas0n and LaBelleFleur resigned from the staff last week. They are now a part of the Sage group, for retired staff.

*Jas0n* joined The Bell Tree in 2008 and was made an IRC operator a couple years later while IRC was just relaunching on TBT. In 2013, he become a moderator of the forum. Since then, Jas0n contributed to site functions, decision making, and events. The two suns and backgrounds you see during our sunrise and sunset themes were created by him, as well as some pieces of The Woods theme. He lead and helped with many events, including TBT Fair 2013, Halloween 2013, TBT Fair 2014, and Fire Festival 2015. Jas0n's sense of humor and creativity made the forum more fun for everyone and we wish him the best of luck.

*LaBelleFleur* joined the forum in 2014 and was added to the staff as a moderator a year later. She helped with events throughout her time on the staff, including Halloween 2015, Christmas 2015, and Easter 2016, and an unreleased one in 2016. The positive and friendly way she interacted with the community is something that was appreciated by everyone on The Bell Tree.

Thank you to both Jas0n and LaBelleFleur for the time and dedication they put into TBT.


*Seashells Now Available*​
After their announcement during the last Bell Tree Direct, Seashells finally went live last Sunday. If you registered after October 11, 2015, you should have received 10 seashells. If you did not receive either welcome bells or seashells after joining the forum, you can make a ticket in the Contact the Staff board. This new currency will be given to new members and can be used to buy starter add-ons for the forum, sold in the new Kapp'n's Seaside Shack shop. If you joined since October 11th, be sure to check it out!

Now I'll hand it over to Justin for a few more announcements.


*Introducing TBT Discord Chat Room*​
Going as far back as the early days of 2006, The Bell Tree has used IRC (Internet Relay Chat) as our primary form of a real-time chat room for our users. The IRC has been a bit of a roller coaster in activity over the years but it's always remained a part of the forum. In the past year or so though, it's reached a new low so we're retiring it today in favor of a new chat room known as Discord.

Discord is a new chat service introduced in the past year which will be the basis of The Bell Tree's real-time chat for the foreseeable future. It's incredibly modern running either in your browser or a great app available on all major platforms.




Get started with the TBT Discord Chat Room in your web browser by clicking the link below to be invited to our server on Discord:

*CLICK HERE TO JOIN DISCORD CHAT ROOM!*​
Once you're in the chat room, it's recommended that you create a Discord account if you haven't yet already. Once you've done that, you can download the official Discord applications and login to them with your account to access our chat room everywhere.

We invite everyone interested in becoming more involved in The Bell Tree's community to join us in the Discord chat room when they can and give it a try, even if you've never joined the IRC before. Everyone is welcome as long as you can have a respectful and substantive chat with others. Our new staff will be keeping an eye on things to make sure they stay enjoyable.

It's also a great opportunity to get to know members of our staff as real people, not as a mysterious colored username that's gonna whack you with the ban hammer. We'll be hanging out in the Discord regularly!


*Revealing The Next Flower Collectibles*​
Last month in the previous Bell Tree Direct, we launched the beginning of our expansive new flower collectible series. As we announced then, new flowers will be added to the Shop while the past flowers are removed approximately every two months, with the new flowers announced in Bell Tree Directs when possible.




So here's our second reveal today with the second set of flowers launching in the Shop starting July 1st with the Pansies! Like the Cosmos, these lovely flowers will be available in basic colors of Red, White, and Yellow for the low price of 39 Bells a piece and entirely unlimited stock. And of course, look forward to rarer hybrid flowers in the future!

Here's an updated table:


*Flowers**Availability*









May 7th - June 30th









July 1st - August 31stTBASeptember 1st - October 31stTBANovember 1st - December 31st




*Don't forget: You still have until the end of June to pick up the current Cosmos flowers before they cycle out of the Shop for almost a year!* Expect the Cosmos to removed and the Pansies to be added alongside the monthly Birthstone swap at the first of the month.


*E3 2016 Approaches!*​
The largest gaming event of the year is now less than a week away! Just like the past few years, a new temporary E3 2016 board has been opened under the gaming category. We encourage you to use this board for the next week to discuss the live events and latest announcements from the show. After E3, the threads will be moved back into their appropriate boards. We'll also be hanging out in the new Discord chat room -- come watch the live streams with us there!




While we welcome all gaming discussion, the focus for most of our forum is Nintendo of course! So here's the low down on what Nintendo is doing this year:




			
				press.nintendo.com said:
			
		

> *June 14
> Nintendo Treehouse: Live – Day 1:* Nintendo’s kickoff to the E3 trade show begins at 9 a.m. PT, with an introduction by Nintendo of America President and COO Reggie Fils-Aime and the world’s first look at live gameplay of The Legend of Zelda game for the Wii U console. Viewers can also catch the first live gameplay of the Pok?mon Sun and Pok?mon Moon games. Watch Nintendo Treehouse: Live via Nintendo’s channels on YouTube and Twitch, as well as on  http://e3.nintendo.com.
> 
> *Nintendo eShop sale:* Starting at 11 a.m. PT until 8:59 a.m. PT on June 21, Nintendo is offering discounts on some of its most popular games as a special treat for fans. My Nintendo members who are signed in will also get a special bonus if they buy select games included in the sale. Anyone who hasn’t signed up for My Nintendo yet is encouraged to do so now to avoid the E3 rush. To get the extra discount, My Nintendo members must link their Nintendo Account to their Nintendo Network ID and access Nintendo eShop on their device at least once before they make a purchase. The discounted games can be purchased in Nintendo eShop or at http://e3.nintendo.com. Details about the discounts can also be found at http://e3.nintendo.com.
> ...





That's all, and look out for an announcement about the next TBT Fair soon!


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2016)

Welcome aboard new staff!


----------



## radical6 (Jun 9, 2016)

RIP IRC


----------



## Jacob (Jun 9, 2016)

JAKE- SON OF A *****!!!!! WAY TO GO FGGG <3 <3

TOM - CONGRATS TRENT ILU BBY I KNEW IT ALL ALONG SINCE LAST FEB CONGRATTS YAYY

LAUDINE - WE HAVE NEVER REALLY TALKED THAT MUCH BUT I'VE ALWAYS ADMIRED YOU FROM A DISTANCE. CONGRATS !!! 

PETER - YEAAAAA PETER!!!!!!!! I REMEMBER WHEN I SOLD YOU A CHERRY COLLECTIBLES I HOPE YOU DON'T FORGET ABOUT ME WHEN YOU'RE FAMOUS CONGRATS MAN AHHAA!!

OBLIVIA - not surprised. CONGRATS <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 THIS IS SO EXCITING, A NEW ADMIN!! YOU DESERVE IT.

AMAZING pics, they will surely do our site well.

Thank you so much to the retiring staff, all you've done for tbt was amazing. Cool new green hue!


New Discord? Bring it on! B)

Nice direct, and GOOD LUCK to the new staff!!!!


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 9, 2016)

Seeing Tom with a blue name is gonna take some time to get used to.. o wow

TBT fair hype


----------



## Laudine (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations to Jake, Tom, and Peter, and I?m really looking forward to work with you. I know you all will be awesome as mods and project staff! And gasp Oblivia you look so awesome in red, you'll be a fabulous admin!! :'D

Sad to see LaBelleFleur and Jas0n go though  Thank you for your everything you?ve done, and I wish both of you good luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 9, 2016)

I clicked on the banner link so fast i didn't have permission


----------



## seliph (Jun 9, 2016)

OBLIVIA AS AN ADMIN ****ING NICE!!!!

Also congrats Jake/Tom/Peter, and Laudine who I've never seen in my life but grats!!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice belltree direct


----------



## Minties (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh just as long as Jake is over his "asking everyone for nudes" phase. 

Congrats Tom, now just stay you <3 we need a good mod playing mafia.


----------



## f11 (Jun 9, 2016)

/Kick Tom


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who made staff and the retiring staff!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 9, 2016)

tom have mercy on me


----------



## Chicha (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff team! Also really looking forward to the new collectibles! They look fantastic! 

Gonna have to raise more bells haha


----------



## Hatori (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new mods and thank you to the retiring mods! 

*_has high expectations of Peter_*


And I'm so happy Oblivia became an admin -- you totally deserve it! Thanks so much for your constant help, I appreciate it!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations to all the new staff!


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, congrats to everyone!


----------



## Curry (Jun 9, 2016)

Hell yeah! Grats Tom!! Congrats to all other staff members as well!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 9, 2016)

wowie, congrats Jake, Tom, Peter, Laudine, and especially Oblivia!!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2016)

Recommending Jake was a good idea. Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff! Wonderful choices all around.
I can't wait to hop on in that Discord sometime soon.

I also can't wait for Roses to drop in the Flower series of collectibles either. :,)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 9, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> RIP IRC


I will greatly miss Annie being on 24/7 reminding us what time it was in Ireland.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I will greatly miss Annie being on 24/7 reminding us what time it was in Ireland.



I'll miss waxing my boy David.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I will greatly miss Annie being on 24/7 reminding us what time it was in Ireland.



I'll miss waxing my boy David.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff!

And another group moves to Discord, huh? I will never understand what's so great about it. Had to install it four times and uninstalled it every time as soon as I was done. To each his own I guess.


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff!


----------



## piske (Jun 9, 2016)

congrats to all of the new staff!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'll miss waxing my boy David.


I miss XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Grats everyone and hope you had a good time to retiring staff, and aww no carnation news? :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

ok, but where's the bonus tbt link and restock to celebrate this thread's creation?

congrats to the promoted staff members. Jake. and Tom are pretty much perfect new recruit choices imo, with how much I've seen them around and how they generally are around other members


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2016)

Better hide your signatures because I'm coming for them!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new mods  All of you really deserved it  

Oblivia I hope you're red-dy for this ;D jk im just trying to pun


----------



## Trundle (Jun 9, 2016)

Jake said:


> Better hide your signatures because I'm coming for them!



Hohohojohjojojojojoopphohohhoo


----------



## Araie (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, congratulations to all the new staff (I just knew Tom and Jake were going to be moderators eventually)! Oh, and of course, congrats to Oblivia on the promotion and farewell to the previous moderators LaBelleFleur and Jas0n.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 9, 2016)

Tom pls don't ban me


----------



## Cory (Jun 9, 2016)

Tommy boy is mod. 
Oh god he's gonna ban me first thing.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 9, 2016)

congrats to all the staff!!!!! such good choices imo!


----------



## Crash (Jun 9, 2016)

oh wow, congrats to all the new staff! some really great choices :')
and oblivia as an admin! <3 congrats again to you all!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2016)

What the hell is it with you people adding mods who have usernames that start with T and J


----------



## Schnitzel (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations to the new staff members.  And thank you to Jas0n and LaBelleFluer for all the work you did during your time as a staff member.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to my new associates on their promotions as well and Oblivia on becoming admin! Thank you for everything Jas0n and LaBelle!






Really excited to be a primary asset Mod. PM/VMs always open! Hope to see some of you on the Discord.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> Congrats to my new associates on their promotions as well and Oblivia on becoming admin! Thank you for everything Jas0n and LaBelle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not a primary asset dammit


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Congrats to the new staff! Wonderful choices all around.
> I can't wait to hop on in that Discord sometime soon.
> 
> I also can't wait for Roses to drop in the Flower series of collectibles either. :,)



You and me both.  I so want blue roses.  I hope that they do not price them to high though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

yeh roses would be cool but ya fathers day m80s


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, this is great stuff. Finally my Discord idea has been implemented!!!!!!!!!! TBT has really turned a NEW LEAF, if you know what I'm saying, hehheheheh.


----------



## Curry (Jun 9, 2016)

Go home Ashton you're drunk.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2016)

Ashtot said:


> Wow, this is great stuff. Finally my Discord idea has been implemented!!!!!!!!!! TBT has really turned a NEW LEAF, if you know what I'm saying, hehheheheh.



They've implemented this user's idea time for NIGHT MODE


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2016)

I can hear the sound of a pointless petition starting.

Please no


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2016)

Justin said:


> I can hear the sound of a pointless petition starting.
> 
> Please no


Petition to rename Project Staff to Event Planning Team


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2016)

Justin said:


> I can hear the sound of a pointless petition starting.
> 
> Please no



I'll get Horus!!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeh roses would be cool but ya fathers day m80s



We should put milk in the shop instead because maybe my dad will show up to buy it and finally come back

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> Wow, this is great stuff. Finally my Discord idea has been implemented!!!!!!!!!! TBT has really turned a NEW LEAF, if you know what I'm saying, hehheheheh.



tehehehe


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 9, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> If you registered after October 11, 2015, you should have received 10 seashells.



Wow. I registered 3 days before... T_T
Is there any chance I can get those seashells anyway? I want a new username. :/


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 9, 2016)

Yay!!! New flowers!!! (Sheds a lone tear that no blue flowers are going up, but I'll get over it, lol!) Jake!!!!!! Congrats buddy!!!!! I'm so proud! I feel like a proud mama! 

Congrats also to Tom, Peter and Laudine! You guys will do great!  

Can't wait for the fair!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2016)

Chroma Red said:


> Wow. I registered 3 days before... T_T
> Is there any chance I can get those seashells anyway? I want a new username. :/



Actually, yes! Since it appears you never posted enough in time to receive the welcome bells previously, you're eligible for the seashells by manual credit. Enjoy!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> We should put milk in the shop instead because maybe my dad will show up to buy it and finally come back
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




better be lactose free then lol...


----------



## Amilee (Jun 9, 2016)

great bell tree direct! 
congrats to the new staff 
cant wait for the new flower collectibles 
im really excited for the TBT fair cause i never participated in one before c:
oh and i love the idea of the discord group. i have to check it out later


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

Misti said:


> You and me both.  I so want blue roses.  I hope that they do not price them to high though.



I'm more worried about stock tbh

which in turn means secondhand market prices

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> I can hear the sound of a pointless petition starting.
> 
> Please no



petition to ban petitions


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 9, 2016)

Justin said:


> Actually, yes! Since it appears you never posted enough in time to receive the welcome bells previously, you're eligible for the seashells by manual credit. Enjoy!



You are amazing Justin, thank you!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff!  Can't wait to see more flowers and hopefully hybrids stocked!

Also where's the direct restock/bonus bells?  Smh


----------



## pandapples (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff and Oblivia's promotion! Can't wait to see fair announcements.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 9, 2016)

Omg gr8 mod choices!!

Jake, I actually recommended u!! And you def deserve it!

Tom, don't know you very well, but congrats all the same!

Laudine, again, don't know who you are, but your username sounds familiar. Bet you'll do gr8!

Peter, if I'd thought about it, I woulda guessed you'd be project staff! Do a brilliant job!

And last but not least, Oblivia, what an honour to go from a member to a mod to an admin all in one year! I've noticed how highly the TBT members praise you! Carry the standard high!


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new mods and oblivia for her status as an admin


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 9, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Omg gr8 mod choices!!
> 
> Jake, I actually recommended u!! And you def deserve it!
> 
> ...



/hash tag cheesiest post I've ever done.


----------



## RaineyWood (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations to the new staff and promotion to Oblivia. 

Love the flowers as well. 
Can't wait to see where the site goes from here.


----------



## sej (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 9, 2016)

Woaahhhh Oblivia???? Congrats!! You're awesome, you definitely deserve it! You're the one who's helped me like 9/10 times xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 9, 2016)

Omg, not sure how I missed Oblivia's promotion!!! Congrats lady admin!!!! We're so proud of you! You'll be fab!!!


----------



## Taj (Jun 9, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Omg, not sure how I missed Oblivia's promotion!!! Congrats lady admin!!!! We're so proud of you! You'll be fab!!!



You're not good at noticing things in general XD

Anyways, congrats to you guys! You all deserve it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff, farewell to the two staff. And cool, pansy collectibles.

I remember back then Jake wanted to be a staff, but didn't get in. Im happy he is now. And Oblivia being an Admin is quite unexpected.


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2016)

hooray jake & trent!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 9, 2016)

neester14 said:


> You're not good at noticing things in general XD
> 
> Anyways, congrats to you guys! You all deserve it!



Ya know what TBT SON SON, I'm Gonna whoop u!!!! J/k. He's right!!! Lmao!


----------



## roseflower (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff! Thank you LaBelleFleur and Jas0n for your work c:
Love the pansies<3


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats Jake and Oblivia~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Congrats to the new staff!
> 
> And another group moves to Discord, huh? I will never understand what's so great about it. Had to install it four times and uninstalled it every time as soon as I was done. To each his own I guess.


Personally I prefer Discord because there's so many options to use it. You've got the web application, you've got the computer downloads and you've got the mobile apps. All unified and easy to use compared to the IRC where you might have to bounce client to client or find a way to use it elsewhere if our IRC client broke (Which it did quite often).


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2016)

I see collectible updates when I should see night theme updates

_N I G H T  T H E M E_


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 9, 2016)

Ahh congrats to the new staff, and thanks to the recently retired ones for your services! 
And oooh, I'm way too excited for this year's TBT fair, can't wait


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 9, 2016)

congrats to everyone on their new staff positions, and thank you for your commitment to the forums!

and big thanks again to LaBelleFleur and Jas0n for all of your time and efforts for the community!




Lucanosa said:


> Also where's the direct restock/bonus bells?  Smh



haha, ikr  



Amilee said:


> im really excited for the TBT fair cause i never participated in one before c:



same! Laudine, you've gifted extra trophy slots to the peoples by joining staff now instead of after the event!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to new staffers, woo hoo! Also SUPER jazzed about pansies! They're my fave flower EVERRRR


----------



## namiieco (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats to the new staff! It's nice that seashells are available after a long (well it felt long) wait!


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 10, 2016)

> It's also a great opportunity to get to know members of our staff as real people, not as a mysterious colored username that's gonna whack you with the ban hammer.


Y-you mean, you guys are not floating, sentient hammers typing on a keyboard? How shocking!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> Y-you mean, you guys are not floating, sentient hammers typing on a keyboard? How shocking!



Nope! We're actually all penguins in a human suit trying to reign in the sentient hammers.


----------



## Laudine (Jun 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> Nope! We're actually all penguins in a human suit trying to reign in the sentient hammers.



Here is my artistic interpretation of Tom's testimony. Hope we can be seen in a different, better light now


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> Nope! We're actually all penguins in a human suit trying to reign in the sentient hammers.



What do you mean? African, or Antarctic penguins?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2016)

King Dad said:


> What do you mean? African, or Antarctic penguins?








I dunno that


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> Nope! We're actually all penguins in a human suit trying to reign in the sentient hammers.





King Dad said:


> What do you mean? African, or Antarctic penguins?





Tom said:


> I dunno that



I've been asked, 'How do I know so much about penguins?'
Well, you have to know these things when you're a king, you know.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 11, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I've been asked, 'How do I know so much about penguins?'
> Well, you have to know these things when you're a king, you know.



Are u even a dad


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2016)

A little late, but welcome to the team guys!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2016)

Laudine said:


> Here is my artistic interpretation of Tom's testimony. Hope we can be seen in a different, better light now



You're going to need a bigger hammer


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

Awesome.
Congratulations to all the new Staff and Oblivia on your promotion.
Also, yay Jake  I was wondering when this was going to finally happen 

Loving the idea of the new chat. Will definitely try it out soon.

MORE COLLECTIBLES :O better get saving xD

Also, how do older members get seashells?


----------



## Araie (Jun 12, 2016)

spamurai said:


> Also, how do older members get seashells?


Since older members got welcome bells (you can check if you got them in your transactions log), they're not able to get seashells.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

Araie said:


> Since older members got welcome bells (you can check if you got them in your transactions log), they're not able to get seashells.



How do older members buy the items e.g. "change username"?
Or am I missing something xD


----------



## Araie (Jun 12, 2016)

spamurai said:


> How do older members buy the items e.g. "change username"?
> Or am I missing something xD



The items found in Kapp'n's Shack are still available in the Addons shop; you just buy them with TBT instead.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 12, 2016)

Araie said:


> The items found in Kapp'n's Shack are still available in the Addons shop; you just buy them with TBT instead.





- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw when is the fair Justin


----------



## Araie (Jun 12, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw when is the fair Justin



I bet it's "soon".


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

Araie said:


> The items found in Kapp'n's Shack are still available in the Addons shop; you just buy them with TBT instead.



Ohhhh uhhhh xD
Man Im dumb xD
Thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

tbt soon that is.

also hopes for sunday c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbt soon that is.

also hopes for sunday c:


----------



## Miharu (Jun 17, 2016)

Super late, but congrats to the staff!!! <: I'm happy there's a new chatting app!! Discord is definitely easier to access for my tablet or laptop XD Looking forward to those new flower collectibles! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Sooo, how about tomorrow now...


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2016)

Here are the free 50 bells y'all missed.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Red Carnations or riot!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Red Carnations or riot!!



yes come on staff! 

seriously i really wish they like do a surprise stuff about this later on i am disappoint sons


----------



## Amilee (Jun 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes come on staff!
> 
> seriously i really wish they like do a surprise stuff about this later on i am disappoint sons



yeees pls


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm like refreshing the page looking for the flowers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm like refreshing the page looking for the flowers.



if i weren't busy i'd do as well. but yeah if they are i bet it's like midnight gmt rs' crap if they do it at all. i guess these things take time to plan but tbh since mother's day were kinda sudden this would have been noice.

o well even more time to save.. i mean waste bells


----------

